# PDF file I made just for you guys



## john_cope (Nov 10, 2019)

https://srv-file5.gofile.io/download/WwXGzY/Temperance%20and%20Economic%20Supremacy.pdf




https://anonymousfiles.io/f/Temperance_and_Economic_Supremacy.pdf


----------



## Gebirgscel (Nov 10, 2019)

AstroJew collecting IPs, boyos


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)

Nuclear launch codes


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> https://srv-file5.gofile.io/download/WwXGzY/Temperance%20and%20Economic%20Supremacy.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what if I enjoy gardening


----------



## Enlil (Nov 10, 2019)

didn't download tbh. might be virus


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> https://srv-file5.gofile.io/download/WwXGzY/Temperance%20and%20Economic%20Supremacy.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spending too much time on this forum will make you waste a big part of your time


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 10, 2019)

Shekel backed file.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 10, 2019)

PDF from the goyim shekelshack maxxing


----------



## je3oe (Nov 10, 2019)

john_cope said:


> https://srv-file5.gofile.io/download/WwXGzY/Temperance%20and%20Economic%20Supremacy.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dinnemok


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 10, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> AstroJew collecting IPs, boyos


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 10, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> AstroJew collecting IPs, boyos


Lmao. Take care guys


----------



## Gebirgscel (Nov 10, 2019)

Rasputin said:


> Lmao. Take care guys


yeah
i am shitting my pants rn


----------



## john_cope (Nov 11, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> spending too much time on this forum will make you waste a big part of your time


I siphon IQ points from other members


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Nov 11, 2019)

john_cope said:


> I siphon IQ points from other members


Part 1 of becoming a better person, learn from others they might know more. Better than to watch tv when you're alone and have no 1 to talk to, especially at night.


----------



## Tony (Nov 11, 2019)




----------

